# [Compilation] Proc utilisé [Résolu]

## Zanton

Bonjour,

en compilant des progs, j'ai remarqué que mon proc n'était pas utilisé à 100% mais plutôt à 50% voire moins. Est ce normal et éventuellement, puis je forcer une utilisation optimale du proc pour réduire le temps de compilation ?

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as un hyperthreading ?

sinon t'as quoi comme valeur pour MAKEOPTS ? il faut que ca soit Nombre_de_CPUs + 1

----------

## Zanton

oui j'ai un hyperthreading et j'ai -j2 en MAKEOPTS

----------

## laharl

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> oui j'ai un hyperthreading et j'ai -j2 en MAKEOPTS

 alors mets -j3 (HT simule deux procs donc 2+1)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> oui j'ai un hyperthreading et j'ai -j2 en MAKEOPTS

 

si le -j3 ne regle pas le probleme, verifie que dans la conf kernel tu n'as PAS SMT  d'activé, a moins que t'ais les derniers -mm sources ou parait-il le bug est corrigé !

----------

## Zanton

Avec le j-3, je monte à 80% de charge du cpu. C'est normal où je dois pouvoir monter plus haut encore ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Avec le j-3, je monte à 80% de charge du cpu. C'est normal où je dois pouvoir monter plus haut encore ?

 

quand tu fais un 'top' en console et que tu appuies sur '1' pour avoir la vue separée pour chaque CPU, est-ce que les 2 cpus bossent ?

----------

## Zanton

Je n'ai que cpu0 qui apparait... Et j'ai bien choisi le SMP ainsi que le SMT dans ma config du kernel.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Zanton wrote:*   

> Je n'ai que cpu0 qui apparait... Et j'ai bien choisi le SMP ainsi que le SMT dans ma config du kernel.

 

ben justement le SMT faut pas le mettre.

mais bon tu devrais quand meme voir les 2 cpus, le HT est active dans le bios ?

----------

## Zanton

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> mais bon tu devrais quand meme voir les 2 cpus, le HT est active dans le bios ?

 

heuuuuuuuuu, je vais voir ^^

----------

## Zanton

j'ai pas d'options particulières de dispo dans le bios. 

CM : Asus P4PE-X

Proc : P4 2.4B

----------

## bosozoku

Si tu veux savoir si l'hyperthreading est activé tu fais un simple cat /proc/cpuinfo. Tu devrais voir le cpu0 et le cpu1.

----------

## kernelsensei

t'es certain que ton CPU est un HT ?

----------

## Ey

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Si tu veux savoir si l'hyperthreading est activé tu fais un simple cat /proc/cpuinfo. Tu devrais voir le cpu0 et le cpu1.

 

Et si c'est pas le cas vérifies si tu as le flag ht si il est pas là normalement ça veut dire que ton proc ne supporte pas l'hyperthreading.

----------

## Zanton

j'ai fumé, mon proc supporte pas l'HT :s Dire que ça fait deux ans et demi que je le pense ! J'étais convaincu en plus. Bon bah tant pis, je ferai gaffe la prochaine fois. J'en reviens pas quand même.

----------

## spider312

mais si ça se trouve il est HT et le noyau n'est pas compilé avec le support SMP, verifie quand même, si c'est un P4, il devrait le supporter

----------

## yoyo

@spider312 :  *Zanton wrote:*   

> Je n'ai que cpu0 qui apparait... Et j'ai bien choisi le SMP ainsi que le SMT dans ma config du kernel.

 

Tous les P4 ne supportent pas l'HT ... Tous ceux dont le FSB est inférieur à 800MHz ne le suppoortent pas par exemple.

Le site d'intel te dira précisément si ton proco supporte HT ou non (à toi d'activer ou non le support SMP dans le noyau par la suite).

----------

## Apsforps

Tiens, tant qu'on parle de ça, je me suis toujours demandé si c'était normal que sur un processeur normalement pas ht (un p4 2.4), lshw affichait quand même ht dans les capacités du proco...

----------

## spider312

Et il y a peut-être une option dans ton BIOS pour l'activer

----------

## Apsforps

Un petit up pour voir si personne n'a une réponse, sinon, c'est pas grave, c'est juste par curiosité  :Wink: 

----------

## naerex

Les Pentium 4 sont HyperThreading à partir des version C sauf le cas special P4B 3.06Ghz

Tu as ecris dans un post avoir un P4B 2.4Ghz donc tu n'as assurement pas le support de l'HyperThreading.

Pour rappel les B ont un bus533 et les C un bus800.

Donc desactive dans ton kernel tout le support SMP

voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## Apsforps

Oui, je sais bien que mon proco n'est pas hyperthreadé, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi lshw (et cat /proc/cpuinfo d'ailleurs) l'affiche comme tel. La capacité d'hyperthreading existerait-elle en état d'embryon dans les anciens p4...

----------

## naerex

Oui certainement, puisque le P4B 3.06 l'avait, je suppose qu'il etait desactivé dans les version inferieur. C'est coutume chez intel de faire ça.

----------

## guilc

Je confirme : mon P4B 2.8 a le support de l'HT gravé dans la puce au même titre que le 3.06GHz, mais ce support est désactivé. En fait, tous les P4B ont ce support désactivé, sauf pour le 3.06...

----------

## Apsforps

Et bien entendu, aucun moyen de l'activer (on peut toujours rêver  :Razz: )?

----------

## bosozoku

L'hyperthreading apporte réellement plus de performances ? Parce qu'en fait il émule juste un second processeur et au final c'est la même puissance non ?

----------

## Apsforps

Oui, mais je suppose que les applications concues pour tourner en parallèle peuvent en tirer parti (c'est vrai qu'il n'y en a pas tant que ça de ces applications mais bon)

----------

## guilc

Ce n'est pas qu'une simple émulation : de mémoire, il y a dédoublement du coprocesseur arithmétique (mais vraiment de mémoire, je suis plus sur que ce soit lui qui est dédoublé), donc il y a qunad meme un gain, meme si il n'y a pas vraiment 2 cores

----------

